# [ethereal]ethereal se muere(arreglado)

## TieferFeld

Hola, buenas  :Very Happy: 

Ayer emergí el ethereal-0.10.12 porque me lo piden en el trabajo. Emergió bien, sin problemas. Cuando lo ejecuto también parece ir bien, pero cuando le doy a "stop" una captura... Se muere. Me suelta el siguiente error:

```

/home/gabi/.kde3.4/share/config/gtkrc:38: error: unexpected identifier `gtk-alternative-button-order', expected keyword - e.g. `style'

12:55:28          Err  file capture_sync.c: line 661 (sync_pipe_input_cb): should not be reached

```

He probado con el 0.10.11 que también está en el portage y pasa lo mismo. También los desinstalé y me cogí unos fuentes viejos de su página web (la versión 0.10.5) y ese sí funcionaba, pero ni me gusta instalar paquetes de fuera del portage ni me gusta esa versión pues no es como la que usan mis compañeros y deberíamos usar la misma (aunque ellos lo hacen desde windows). 

He buscado por los foros y encontré 2 mensajes de gente con el mismo problema, pero sin solucionar desde hace tiempo y sin aclarar nada, así que prefiero preguntar aquí, en español  :Wink: 

No sé si puede ser cosa de las CFLAGS, las mías son bastante sencillas, pero os las pongo por si acaso:

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -pipe"
```

Agradezco cualquier ayuda  :Very Happy: 

Saludos.

----------

## pacho2

 *TieferFeld wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No sé si puede ser cosa de las CFLAGS, las mías son bastante sencillas, pero os las pongo por si acaso:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Yo quitaría -ftracer, que creo que puede dar algun problema, sobre -fprefetch-loop-arrays no se gran cosa, pero podrías probar a quitarla también para así acotar el problema.

Saludos y suerte

----------

## pacho2

Parece que el problema es de tu configuración, yo crearía una nueva cuenta para que se cree un .kde nuevo y, así, intentar lanzar la aplicación ya que parece que algo está mal en TU gtkrc de tu .kde.

Saludos

----------

## TieferFeld

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Parece que el problema es de tu configuración, yo crearía una nueva cuenta para que se cree un .kde nuevo y, así, intentar lanzar la aplicación ya que parece que algo está mal en TU gtkrc de tu .kde.
> 
> Saludos

 

El ethereal lo ejecuto como root, y he borrado el .kde de root y da lo mismo... Supongo que no será eso, pues.

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.0.51.22-r2 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-3.3.5-20050130, glibc-2.3.5-r1, 2.6.11-gentoo-r9 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.11-gentoo-r9 i686 mobile AMD Athlon(tm) XP-M 2500+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.13

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.11

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r10

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.18-r1

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/ /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.gentoo.mesh-solutions.com/gentoo/ http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ http://ftp.caliu.info/pub/gentoo/ http://linuv.uv.es/mirror/gentoo/"

LANG="es_ES@euro"

LC_ALL="es_ES@euro"

LINGUAS="es it de en fr gl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X aalib acpi alsa apm avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr crypt cups curl divx4linux dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd fam flac foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer hal imagemagick imlib java jpeg junit kde libg++ libwww mad matroska mikmod mmx mmxext motif mp3 mpeg msn mysql ncurses nls nptl ogg oggvorbis opengl pam pcmcia pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline real samba sdk sdl slang snmp spell sse ssl svga tcpd tetex theora tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xml2 xv xvid zlib linguas_es linguas_it linguas_de linguas_en linguas_fr linguas_gl userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LDFLAGS
```

```
emerge -pv ethereal

[ebuild   R   ] net-analyzer/ethereal-0.10.12  -adns -gtk -gtk2 -ipv6 -kerberos -snmp +ssl 0 kB

```

Por cierto, si en vez de como root lo ejecuto como usuario se muere antes (al empezar la captura en vez de al terminar).

Saludos.

----------

## pacho2

Yo lo decía por esto:

```
/home/gabi/.kde3.4/share/config/gtkrc:38
```

Parece que hay un problema en el gtkrc del home de un tal gabi. Como root supongo que pasará lo mismo, sólo que pondrá /root/ en lugar del home, ¿qué pasa si lo lanzas desde gnome en lugar de desde kde?

Saludos

----------

## TieferFeld

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Yo lo decía por esto:
> 
> ```
> /home/gabi/.kde3.4/share/config/gtkrc:38
> ```
> ...

 

Grrr... Un poco extraño, no sé por qué me decía eso cuando lo ejecutaba como root (tras hacer un su), pues pensaba que leería el /root/ en vez del personal...

Me cargué el gtkrc ese y ya no se muere...

Gracias   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sertinell

Hacias un "su -" ??  :Wink: 

----------

## TieferFeld

 *Sertinell wrote:*   

> Hacias un "su -" ?? 

   :Embarassed: 

----------

